# youtube videos



## abermapman (Dec 23, 2004)

Is it possible to download a video clip from the youtube site. I particularly like the squirrel assault course, and would like to have the clip to view at home. Any ideas
abermapman


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know if this question violates the copyright rules or not. There are a number of "free" downloaders you can use (just do a google search), or free websites like Keepvid.com


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I really enjoy YouTube, the content is amazing-

Even I was not aware of it until recently, but yes, TSG has decided to NOT allow posting help about how to save YouTube videos.

This is one reason> ((Read the whole thing, but pertinent info is down under* "Criticism" * at link below:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube*

[webquote=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube]

YouTube has been criticized frequently for failing to ensure that its online content adheres to the law of copyright. At the time of uploading a video, YouTube users are shown a screen with the following message:

Do not upload any TV shows, music videos, music concerts or commercials without permission unless they consist entirely of content you created yourself. The Copyright Tips page and the Community Guidelines can help you determine whether your video infringes someone else's copyright.

Despite this advice, there are still many unauthorized clips from television shows, films and music videos on YouTube. YouTube does not view videos before they are posted online, and it is left to copyright holders to issue a takedown notice under the terms of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act. Organizations including Viacom and the English Premier League have issued lawsuits against YouTube, claiming that it has done too little to prevent the uploading of copyrighted material.[21][22] Viacom, demanding $1 billion in damages, said that it had found more than 150,000 unauthorized clips of its material on YouTube that had been viewed "an astounding 1.5 billion times". YouTube responded by stating that it "goes far beyond its legal obligations in assisting content owners to protect their works". Since Viacom issued its lawsuit, YouTube has introduced a system that checks uploaded videos against a database of known copyrighted content as a means of reducing violations.[23][24][/webquote]

Anyone, without even realizing it, could be violating some copyright restriction....on BOTH ends, uploading content or downloading/saving locally.

(those of you who don't care, please keep comments to yourself)

So, TechGuy has made a Policy that we cannot provide help to save YouTube videos onto your computer.

If they could do a better job of keeping restricted material off YouTube, this would not be a problem....sorry, but I am going to Close your thread.


----------

